# Kitten Found at Sea



## Bengalman (Jul 10, 2004)

Yesterday there was a news story on a local Central Florida television channel. A fisherman was 3.5 miles out in the Gulf of Mexico from Florida doing some fishing. He saw something splashing in the water and went over to see what it was. He scooped up a 2-month old, 1-pound, orange tiger-striped kitten that was swimming for its life, and crying its head off! 

He's keeping the kitten.

Just makes one wonder how that kitten got 3.5 miles off shore, and how many of its 9 lives it used up before being rescued by the fisherman!!!

Bengalman


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

There is currently a thread about this amazing story here-

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7012

Ill close this one so we can all focus on one thread


----------

